# Flirting with the dark side of TiVoCommunity...



## Z-Pond (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there a way to get the *.Tivo files off a hard drive in Windows?

I messed up a 456 hour TiVo today by marrying it to a doa hard drive. I can go ahead and revert to a back-up and get the TiVo up and running again. I hate losing those files, though. Any suggestions from the underground?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Not a permitted subject here I'm afraid.


----------



## viper36 (Mar 19, 2002)

Go to the other forum and you can get the answer to your question. Yes, there is a way.


----------



## Z-Pond (Jul 12, 2006)

I apologize. I thought the underground was the place to go for these sorts of questions. What is the appropriate place you mention?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

We can't mention that even.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Z-Pond said:


> I apologize. I thought the underground was the place to go for these sorts of questions.


Nope -- video extraction discussion is specifically prohibited.


> What is the appropriate place you mention?


I'm not allowed to tell you. I'm especially not allowed to mention googling for a deal on a database.


----------



## pokegol (Feb 24, 2003)

> I'm especially not allowed to mention googling for a deal on a database.


Hahahaha, good one cheer :up:


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Not sure this would actually qualify as extraction, in that the shows would still be encrypted.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Sure it's extraction. It's just not very useful extraction.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You'd have to run the hacks on the drive, and then any program recorded AFTER that time that would be unencrypted. I don't think there's a way to get the files to a Windows PC unless they are unencrypted.

I say that because I use TyTools to get my .TY programs from my Tivo to my Windows XP machine in mpeg2 format. It will transfer shows after June 3rd (which was when I installed the script). Any program I try to get before June 3rd only grabs the title but not the program itself.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

He's really talking about salvaging existing recordings... and since it's a 540 series, I doubt the hacking would happen.

So, as the shows would never be saved on a PC, it's no more extraction than using mfsbackup and choosing to save recordings.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Z-Pond said:


> I apologize. I thought the underground was the place to go for these sorts of questions. What is the appropriate place you mention?


Take a look at my post here: http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=152705 .


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> Not sure this would actually qualify as extraction, in that the shows would still be encrypted.


Encryption is besides the point.

The point is that they are not .tivo files on the TiVo drive. The TiVo has to process them to become .tivo files, an only at then is the pulling of the resultant .tivo file kosher here.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I wonder if a revisiting of the whole extraction issue with TCF is in order. I was told by someone at Tivo who would know, that "they don't care what we do as long as they (tivo) get their money"


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Encryption is besides the point.
> 
> The point is that they are not .tivo files on the TiVo drive. The TiVo has to process them to become .tivo files, an only at then is the pulling of the resultant .tivo file kosher here.


If you check the OP, you'll see that he was just (incorrectly) referring to his recordings as *.tivo... what he really wants is to save them, which wouldn't involve the .tivo format at any point.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I wonder if a revisiting of the whole extraction issue with TCF is in order. I was told by someone at Tivo who would know, that "they don't care what we do as long as they (tivo) get their money"


Perhaps, but extraction does involve violation of the DMCA in the US, so my guess is it's still not something TCF probably wants to delve into...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

*sigh* 
good point.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> *sigh*
> good point.


why cant you on here, but you can on DDB, i dont understand.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

danny7481 said:


> why cant you on here, but you can on DDB, i dont understand.


DDB isn't as worried about retaliation. Tivo doesn't sponsor them, etc.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I wonder if a revisiting of the whole extraction issue with TCF is in order. I was told by someone at Tivo who would know, that "they don't care what we do as long as they (tivo) get their money"


When TiVoToGo came out, it kind of was. At that the only sanctioned method to transfer recordings from the DVR is with TiVoToGo, and the "extraction" point is the decryption of the .tivo file.

This board draws that line in the sand not to protect themselves from TiVo or DirecTV, but form the studios that own the content.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

cheer said:


> DDB isn't as worried about retaliation. Tivo doesn't sponsor them, etc.


ahhh, i see.


----------

